# Release Notes for iCUE 4.26.110



## CORSAIR_Marcus (26. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

Hier könnt ihr die aktuellen Release Notes von iCUE einsehen inkl. download.

Version 4.26.110
Software Enhancements
•    Resolved an issue with battery widgets not appearing properly in iCUE
•    Resolved an issue with keyboard keys not properly highlighted when an action is dragged and dropped
•    Resolved a rare issue with iCUE crashing upon changing profiles
HID Product Enhancements
•    Resolved an issue with HS80 USB’s firmware update
•    M65 PRO RGB’s front LED will no longer stay blue regardless of the color configured in iCUE
•    Resolved an issue with SCIMITAR RGB Profile Switch and DPI Toggle Assignments
•    When the K100 tutorial is open, it will no longer block a user from assigning a macro
•    Mic Boost now works on iCUE macOS for CORSAIR headsets that support this feature
DIY Product Enhancements
•    ELITE LCD’s Set LCD Frame Rate slider no longer breaks when using iCUE with different languages
•    Resolved a rare issue with Elite LCD improperly downloading the wrong firmware


----------

